
JSXBIN to JSX Converter DMCA Takedown by Adobe - _jomo
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/1dc576384cdcf2938aca792d83ad1921d30cc0ec/2016-03-11-Adobe.md
======
_jomo
Quote from the repository:

> JSXBIN is a binary format of JSX, which is a superset of JavaScript made by
> Adobe for automating certain tasks in Adobe products such as Photoshop.
> Sometimes it's useful to decode and read JSXBIN files but since there's no
> official decoder available, here is an alternative instead.

Archive of the README: [https://archive.is/MsJht](https://archive.is/MsJht)

Is this a legitimate takedown request?

